# Need Office 2007 French language pack



## MohawkAngel (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi. I just installed the Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007 in english and installed the updates from Windows Update. It's now the Service Pack 2 installed but I'm having some trouble finding the French language pack on Microsoft website. Can someone find it for meand send me the link please? It would be relly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## char[] rager (Sep 5, 2010)

A quick look in google landed me to this website where you can download it from:  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=fr&FamilyID=1f5c7d10-b4f9-482d-b0e5-9547a7f508e5


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 5, 2010)

Dont work I downloaded it earlir already it say during installation.  "No product on this system is affected by this instalaltion"    then it stops installing.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure if this will help, think it only works with Word/Outlook

Open Word and press "F1" and then click "Working In A Different Language" and "Turn On Auto Language Options"


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

Its already in French Canadian what I wanted its the language pack for the tool bars and stuff like that.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 6, 2010)

I think the setting your looking for is here:







SAME IN 2007 AS IT IS IN 2010


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

No the primiray editing language is related to text correction you type and hours and currencies. Nevermind ill ask tomorrow at local stope will be simpler  Thx anyway guys.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## oily_17 (Sep 6, 2010)

Not sure but is it Proofing Tools you need ?

http://blogs.technet.com/b/office_r...d-the-office-2007-proofing-tools-kit-ptk.aspx


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

No its not proofing tool .Proofing tool is already included in this version french AND enlgish but the menus, the main bar, the main menu ETC ETC ETC is in english I need it in french Instead of installed the full french version with the enlgish version I already installed !


----------



## rpsgc (Sep 6, 2010)

You've Got Private Message


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 6, 2010)

Problem solved Moderators can close the thread


----------



## loupikev (Apr 10, 2013)

Tried the search button. Didn't find anything.

Could you please give me your solution TS ? Or could anyone help me ?

I need the FRENCH language interface for office 2007.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 10, 2013)

loupikev said:


> Tried the search button. Didn't find anything.
> 
> Could you please give me your solution TS ? Or could anyone help me ?
> 
> I need the FRENCH language interface for office 2007.



This help?

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/o...language-for-office-programs-HA010251787.aspx


----------



## loupikev (Apr 10, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This help?
> 
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/o...language-for-office-programs-HA010251787.aspx



Not really. I need the interface language pack. Like instead of Save it would be Enregistrer (save in french) for office. Not the editing.

Open would be Ouvrir...
I need the interface pack for 2007


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2013)

http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/...ffice-programs-HA010243503.aspx#_Toc270486034

No help?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 10, 2013)

Tatty_One said:


> http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/...ffice-programs-HA010243503.aspx#_Toc270486034
> 
> No help?



That looks like the ticket, but the link to the interface language pack broken (they don't support it anymore?)


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2013)

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/d...interface-pack-lip-downloads-HA001113350.aspx

?

EDIT: No wait what, no french. Blergh.

EDIT again: Hey look at that, they discontinued sales in 2011. That would explain it. ^^


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 11, 2013)

Frick said:


> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/d...interface-pack-lip-downloads-HA001113350.aspx
> 
> ?
> 
> ...



In that case.... very old thread is closed


----------

